# Kiko Loureiro - Creative Fusion



## ShadyDavey (May 21, 2010)

Kiko Loureiro &#8211; Creative Fusion &#8211; Beyond Pentatonics and Power Chords Shred Reviews

I liked it.

Definitely more of use for the beginning/intermediate player but he covers the topics exceptionally well, and as always the support is nothing short of brilliant.



I also got it for the remarkably small price of $14 - Bargain! Couple of things to note - his tone is very dry in places and he does appear to have an extremely low action but he's one heck of a player. I've only got one Angra album as well as "Full Blast" and I never fully realised how versatile or technically able he is.


----------



## Camer138 (May 22, 2010)

ugh, kiko blows my mind, i need to go back to lessons


----------



## goth_fiend (May 23, 2010)

kiko is the reason why I have wanted a 27 fret guitar for the better part of a decade, this is a must own for me


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 23, 2010)

You won't regret it 

There are a couple more DVD's around but they're in Portugese so of course the general appeal is a bit limited - that said, I found them on YouTube....:


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 1, 2010)

I just got this DVD. I'll let you guys know what I think lord willing.
: )

So far I've seen the performance part and it's really cool.

I must thank my Dad and God for it. : D


----------



## Homebrew1709 (Jun 2, 2010)

Kiko is one of the most underrated guitarist around (at least in the US). I don't think that anyone has his combination of technical prowess and emotion in their playing...cool vids btw


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I'll probably be picking this up shortly as well as the new Loomis Rock House DVD when that comes out.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff's DVD is out "On Demand" if you just can't wait...

Jeff Loomis &#8211; Extreme Lead Guitar Shred Reviews


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jun 2, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Jeff's DVD is out "On Demand" if you just can't wait...
> 
> Jeff Loomis  Extreme Lead Guitar Shred Reviews


 


Good to know. I just ordered the Kiko DVD so that'll probably keep me busy for awhile though.


----------



## Voodoo Turkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Kiko Loureiro is my favourite guitarist and Angra one of my favourite bands so I will be buying this DVD ASAP!! Still doubt i'll be able to play half of his stuff though haha!!


----------



## kmanick (Jun 5, 2010)

I love this guys playing.
I just ordered this DVD.
It's always nice to get different perspectives and approaches and ideas
from great players.
I'm totally into fusion lately too, so this is actually good timing for me.
thanks for posting this up.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 7, 2010)

Even though I'm not much of a fan of his style, he's the most impressive guitarist I've ever seen live. Overall, I like Rafael Bittencourt's leads better (that one being the other guitarist in Angra).


----------



## kmanick (Jun 10, 2010)

my Kiko DVD just cam in the mail today.
will review asap.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 20, 2010)

I just found it at guitar center yesterday, its pretty awesome sauce


----------



## unicornwarrior (Jun 21, 2010)

very useful video. Thanks for posting!


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jun 27, 2010)

Yuh that video was awesome!


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you for posting these up, much appreciated and very useful.


----------

